# تجاوزات الكاتب عبد الناصر سلامه للبابا شنوده والكنيسه المصريه



## Alexander.t (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*بقلم: عبد الناصر سلامة
أحداث  التجمهر والتجاوز والخروج علي  الشرعية والقانون التي شهدتها منطقة  العمرانية بمحافظة الجيزة الأربعاء قبل  الماضي‏,‏ تؤكد بما لايدع مجالا  للشك ان الدلع والطبطبة والمدادية لابد ان  تسفر في النهاية عن مثل هذه  الأحداث‏.‏فيبدو   أن البعض قد فهم المواطنة علي أنها عدم التقيد باللوائح والضرب بالقوانين   عرض الحائط‏,‏ واتخاذ قرارات فردية سواء بالبناء أو الهدم دون الرجوع إلي   أي سلطة إدارية أو أمنية في ظل ضعف عام أو خاص أمام سطوة أبناء العم   سام‏!‏وبخلاف الدهاء في اختيار التوقيت استطيع ان ارصد عدة نقاط مهمة حول   هذه الأحداث تتلخص في الآتي‏:‏
‏<‏ ذلك الإعداد المسبق للتجمهر  بإشراف رجال دين ونقل الآلاف إلي موقع  الحدث بسيارات خصصت لهذا الغرض  وغالبيتهم من خارج القاهرة‏,‏ وتجدر  الإشارة إلي أن الشابين اللذين لقيا  حتفهم خلالها كانا من محافظة سوهاج‏.‏
‏<‏ استهداف الضباط تحديدا من  بين رجال الشرطة في الاعتداءات‏,‏ علي  الرغم من الدور المتميز للشرطة في  حماية المنشآت الكنسية بصفة عامة‏.‏
‏<‏ عمليات التخريب التي طالت ـ  بخلاف مؤسسات الدولة ـ ممتلكات وسيارات  المواطنين الأبرياء‏,‏ والسؤال  المهم الذي اناشد المسئولين عدم تجاهله  هو‏:‏ من سيقوم بتعويض هؤلاء؟‏.‏
‏<‏  العدد الكبير من زجاجات المولوتوف التي تم ضبطها مع المشاركين في   التجمهر‏,‏ وهو أمر يطرح العديد من الأسئلة التي طالها نقاش واسع قبل عدة   أسابيع حول وجود أسلحة بالكنائس‏.‏
‏<‏ موقف البابا شنودة من الأحداث  الأخيرة بعدم استنكارها يظل يثير  الدهشة‏,‏ ويؤكد ان الأمر أصبح يحتاج إلي  حسم‏,‏ وكفانا مواقف متخاذلة في  امور لايجدي معها التخاذل‏.‏
وفي هذا  الصدد استطيع ان اؤكد ان مصطلحات الطائفية والفتنة الطائفية  والمواطنة  والاستقواء بالخارج وغيرها لم تتداول علي الألسنة ولم تكن تعرف  طريقها إلي  وسائل الاعلام حتي اعتلي البابا شنودة عرش الكنيسة المرقسية في  عام‏1791,‏  وألقي خطابه العجيب بالكنيسة بالإسكندرية عام‏3791‏ والذي أتي  فيه بالبشري  لشعب الكنيسة علي حد تعبيره ـ بأن عدد المسيحيين في مصر سوف  يتساوي مع عدد  المسلمين عام‏0002‏ طبقا لخطة شرحها في خطابه‏.‏
وفي ذلك الخطاب أيضا  دعا البابا شنودة إلي طرد الغزاة المسلمين ـ علي حد  قوله أيضا ـ من مصر‏,‏  وقال ليس في ذلك ادني غرابة‏,‏ كما دعا إلي أشياء  أكثر غرابة أيضا أربأ عن  ذكرها هنا‏.‏
أعتقد ان الأقباط في عام‏2010 هم أفضل حالا من‏1910  و1810,‏ إلا ان  الأحداث الدائرة في العالم من حولنا بدءا من ضعف السودان  الشقيق وانتهاء  بهيمنة الولايات المتحدة تسول لدي النفوس الضعيفة منهم  التفكير بغباء  والتصرف بلا مسئولية‏,‏ وهو ماجعل نسبة ليست قليلة منهم  تستنكر ذلك وتتبرأ  منه‏,‏ وترفض كل هذه المهاترات‏,‏ بل ويدعو العقلاء منهم  الدولة إلي  اتخاذ مواقف حاسمة‏.‏
وبالفعل‏..‏ الكرة الآن في ملعب الدولة‏..‏ وكفانا تخاذلا ودلعا‏.‏*


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاخ كاتب المقال عايش فى كوكب تانى*
*عيب كل ما هو مسلم*
*انه*
*كارة ورافض كل ما هو اخر*
*وعجبى*
* على الكلام المكتوب بدون وعى او فهم*
*ام الاخ غاوى شهرة*
*اسلحة ايه يا ............*
*الى موجودة بالكنائس*
*العبط كل يوم يزيدوا واحد*
*وينقصوا من المفروض انهم مفكرون واحد*​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (6 ديسمبر 2010)

Is that writer....... i think he is influence from American films or from Micky moth magazines lord have mercy not enough that there Sheikhs ignorant


----------



## DODY2010 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

لابد ان تتجه الكنيسة فعلا لجهات القضاء ونجرجر الكاتب ده فى المحاكم لانه كاذب ولا يملك دليل على اكاذيبه


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*رحمتك يا رب 
من كتر ما بيتكلموا عن اسلحة الكنائس شكلنا مضطرين نصدقهم ههههه
وبعدين هى المواطنه دى واجبات وبس
فين حقوقنا يا عالم !!!
حماية الشرطه للكنائس مش حباً فينا ولكن ده جزء من الحفاظ على شكل وسيادة الدوله وعلشان محدش يلومهم ولا يتهمهم بالتقصير مع اى مشكله
الاستقواء بالخارج لا نريده ولكن محدش يضطرنا انه يبقى الحل الوحيد قدامنا
ميرررسى يا مووون 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## govany shenoda (7 ديسمبر 2010)

حمايه ايه الي بيقول عليها ان الامن بيحمي الكنيسه
هو لما يعد عسكري قدام اي كنيسه ده بيحمها
طب محماش ليه اولادنا الي اتقتلو في نجع حمادي وغيرها
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *بقلم: عبد الناصر سلامة
> 
> طظ​​
> ‏<‏ استهداف الضباط تحديدا من  بين رجال الشرطة في الاعتداءات‏,‏ علي  الرغم من الدور المتميز للشرطة في  حماية المنشآت الكنسية بصفة عامة‏.‏
> ...




*وبالفعل‏..‏ الكرة الآن في ملعب الدولة‏..‏ وكفانا تخلف وهبل 
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------

